# Lab results? Am I crazy =( ?? Need help.



## danie17075rm (Sep 26, 2010)

Six weeks ago I was sitting down eating a salad and I couldn't breathe. My heart was racing out of my chest so I went to the E.R. They said it was a panic attack, but found that my TSH was .001. I normally have hashimotos and run hypo. I take 1/2 of the lowest dose of levothyroxine a day. They took me off of my thyroid medication and placed me on toprol for the heart racing. It is now a month later and my tsh is back up to 25. I will post the exact labs. This whole time I have been having extreme panic and shortness of breath. I have never had this in my life before now. My endo is basically telling me that my palpitations and such are not caused by my thyroid, but in my head and I need to see a psychiatrist. I am so frustrated. I want to feel normal. I am actually studying to get my masters in counseling. This is not in my head, it is caused from going hyper. Any help will be appreciated.

Here are my labs

TSH 25.606 normal range ( .550-4.780) uIU/ml
T4 Free - .76 normal range (.70-1.76) ng/dl

Anti-thy perox @ 216f normal range <40 IU/ml

I also have a goiter. I do not have nodules on it. Another doc this weekend told me that thyroid meds can cause me to go into a thyroid storm. My endo said that I am not in danger of that. He only wants me to take a 1/2 of the lowest levothyroxine dose every 3 days. He said he knows that will not be enough, but we will increase it slowly due to my heart racing and other symptoms. I just want to cry because I am sick of people telling me this is all in my head. I am even having problems swallowing now. I can't believe that he would thinks a thyroid could got from .001 to 25 so quickly without it causing symptoms. Am I crazy?


----------



## Intell1 (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm new to these boards and have a son who was recently diagnosed with hashimoto's. He's stuggled since the age of three and we've been through the entire gambit of different doctors wanting to treat symptomatically based on his symptoms without getting to the root cause of what was causing the symptoms. He was diagnosed with major depression, OCD, anxiety, panic attacks, and the list goes on. Out of the last 10 years his thyroid/endocrine system was only checked twice. Several weeks ago his TSH was 7.4 and was deemed only slightly high by the doc and not a cause for all of his symptoms including the above and also being nauseous, dizzy, and extremely fatigued. He had another test three weeks later where his TSH came back at 8.4, but they also found that his antibodies were off the charts indicating Hashimoto's. He's still not out of the woods yet symptomatically (symptoms of hypothyroidism), but at least he's being treated for the root cause of his problems. He's been on Levothyroxine for 7 days now and I'm already seeiing a happier kid and we're not seeing the depression, OCD, or anxiety like we have in the past. He's been on psychiatric drugs for the depression, OCD, and anxiety symptoms for several years and most recently on prozac and lexapro. We've completely taken him off those drugs because they we're never effective at addressing his symptoms - hense not treating the root cause of his problems. I feel that all of his symptoms will vanish once he's on the right dose of meds and they address what his pituitary is not doing currently. Where I'm going with all of this is that once we had hard evidence (lab results) we became very presistant in terms of finding a doc that we think will treat him not only based off of his lab results, but treat him as a whole person and address the symptoms as well as the lab results. I think if you're not getting the answers you need that it sounds like it's time to find a doctor that will treat you as a whole person. I know that the first time I feel like my son isn't being treated to make him feel whole again - the current doc will be fired and we'll find one who will do a better job. Based off of what I've seen with my son - you are not crazy one bit and I think that going to a psychiatrist will only slow you down in terms of feeling whole again. I hope this helps and you'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh, I feel for you! I have the same thing.  YOU ARE NOT CRAZY!! hugs1

Back in April I had an extreme meltdown of sorts with insomnia, anxiety/panic, shaking, heart palps, hand tremors, etc. I thought I had suddenly gone crazy! I finally saw my doc a few weeks later (after a wasted trip to my gyn for help, she did nothing) and he ran every test under the sun. The only thing that came back weird was my tsh, which was high. He said that couldn't explain my hyper-ish symptoms so he ran antibody tests and found high TPO.

I was refered to an endo and dx with Hashi's and hashitoxicosis. I insisted on my own to get my TSI checked and it was also high, 103. The next week my endo checked it and it was down in the low 40's and I started to lose those hyper feelings. Right now, I'm on Armour b/c of the hypo stuff and have an appointment with a surgeon next week to discuss taking the whole thing out. (I also have a large, cold nodule which we could not get a definitive sample from FNA)



> My endo is basically telling me that my palpitations and such are not caused by my thyroid, but in my head and I need to see a psychiatrist.


 My endo is the same way. He sent me home with a script for cymbalta, which went in the trash, and told me I would not get better until I calmed down. This was before my TSI test confirmed hyper, mind you! He is no help. He would not test my TSI at first and I had to get it done by my family doc.

nasdaqphil wrote an article on hashitoxicosis that was very helpful:
http://www.thyroidboards.com/hashitoxicosis/index.html

You will have to be your own advocate and insist on the proper tests. TSI is one for sure, which shows hyper.

One of the best books I've read on thyoid is The Thyroid Solution by Ridha Arem. It really opened my eyes to the effect thryoid has on the mind and emotions. You might find it helpful too.

I pray you can get it sorted out soon.


----------



## drahaskell (Oct 1, 2010)

One of the problems with Hashimoto's is that there's often a fluctuation of thyroid hormones in the blood. This is partly because with the thyroid inflammation there are times of thyroid cell destruction and the sudden release of hormones. A real live roller coaster.

If a person is put on what's considered a normal dose of thyroid this will often increase the highs of too much thyroid hormones.

I am a physician and invite you to attend a free webinar on this subject. I've been practicing for 27 years and published two books, one on optimizing thyroid hormones and the other on Hashimoto's.

In the webinar I'll be covering the primary causes of Hashi's, specific supplements which have been proven effective for reducing thyroid inflammation and thyroid antibodies and the safe and effective use of thyroid prescriptions.

I hope you can join me. Simply go to our site at HopeForHashimotos.com.

All the best,
Dr. Haskell


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Haskell is a "naturopathic physician" who is selling his books/other materials.

Spam.


----------

